# My new friend



## raymond (Sep 30, 2013)

This is a California desert tortoise


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2013)

Is this a tort you are caring for? He is doing praying mantis ....welcome to the Forum...


----------



## raymond (Sep 30, 2013)

yes and thx glad to see a lot if ppl in to tortious not to many by me


Glamour shot


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Raymond, and welcome to the Forum!

Where are you that there aren't too many people interested in tortoises? 

When tortoises stretch out like that they are trying to get as much of their skin as possible exposed to the sun/UV, and trying to get warm.


----------



## raymond (Sep 30, 2013)

Lake elsinore ca yeah he just came out of his berrow to get some warmth


Sunbathing


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 30, 2013)

good-looking guy. haha. welcome.


----------



## raymond (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank u live the polite. Ness of the form


----------



## thatrebecca (Sep 30, 2013)

I love the sunbathing pose. Looks like some Bob Marley tunes should be playing in the background. How long have you been caring for him?


----------



## raymond (Sep 30, 2013)

Less then a week


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 1, 2013)

Lovely. Looking happy and relaxed and loving his sunshine. Congrats on your new lil buddy. CDTs are AWESOME! : )


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 1, 2013)

LOL, love the sunbathing pose. He looks as if he's asking you to get him a bear skin rug for the ultimate pose. Gave me a good giggle. He definitely is happy stretching out!


----------

